# App Already Exists



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Running liquids 3.1 which had the goggle music app already... It showed in the drawer but not as installed on the market or in app manager... So I erased it using root explorer, rebooted and tried to download on the market... It says it's already installed... A search on file explorer yields no music app... Can anybody offer any help?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you tried clearing data from the market? Also see if the app is listed under manage apps. It's possible that it updated and the update is still there.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the response... Didn't work though... Not sure what the issue could be...


----------

